# Can any ICD10 codes not be billed as primary Dx?



## jharo1733 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am currently working with an insurance company on their ICD 9 to ICD 10 crosswalk validation.  I was wondering since with ICD 9 there are certain codes that should never be billed as primary such as the "E" codes, is there similar instances with ICD 10?  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes you will need to read the guidelines as well as the individual conventions for the codes in the code book.


----------



## wendyrosson (Jan 1, 2013)

As stated above you wil need to verify with the guidelines but iI believe code set B95-B98 may not be used as primary DX


----------

